# think I've turned a corner!



## Sunflower Faerie (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all,

It would appear that I have now turned a corner and am no longer grieving the end of my marriage!

I'm still REALLY bloody angry with him and I don't think I will ever be able to forgive him, but at least now I'm no longer down and sad all the time.

I'm now looking forward to getting my life back, a life that he is not a part of (aside from being the kid's dad that is!).


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Good! I'm glad you feel better. I'm slowly inching down the healing path and I can't wait.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Every time that I've felt that I've turned a corner I hit the wall behind it head on! :scratchhead:

But seriously, good for you. Hope you keep having that feeling.


----------



## Sunflower Faerie (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL - I have no doubt that there will be an occasional wall in my way, but looks like I've got through the worst bit!


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunflower:
I know I know, it happened 2 days ago and I still don't feel that excruciating pain that I had felt. It's gone. I can look him in the eye and not even a twinge. Wow, the relief.

We are working on a buyout plan that I sell my ownership of the monster house to him. Unfortunately, he doesn't have the full amount but the initial payout is okay and then monthly note pmt for , get ready, 9 and a half years. 

No I am not giving him my new address, he can direct deposit it. I told him so.

It is over. Finally. And now, the next challenge: a job and moving.
I am staying in this area, been here for 12 years and at 54 I don't really savor moving and starting a whole new network.

Happy Days are coming (and occasionally the twinge, perhaps but nothing like that pain, thank God).


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sparkles422 said:


> Sunflower:
> I know I know, it happened 2 days ago and I still don't feel that excruciating pain that I had felt. It's gone. I can look him in the eye and not even a twinge. Wow, the relief.


I'm getting to that point, sorta... I can look her in the eye and not feel the pain. It's not until a few hours later that I feel the impact. Last night when I was reading about rings I went from almost pure contentment to doubled over in agony in a tenth of a second, that has never happened to me before, it was the kind of grief I haven't felt yet, as hard as the moment I discovered the affair but as painful as the rejection... it was a new grief in this process, the loss of the pride I had in my marriage, it just tore off right then. I guess I turned that corner?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The anger will go away.
Sometimes the men who work at the dump (recycling center) in my town let me put on safety goggles and hurl my glass recyclables at the back concrete wall of the disposal area. They cheer me on. I'm not sure they understand exactly why I have a bit of excess anger, but what the heck, I get to smash things and they get a free show of hot middle-aged woman being real angry. I try to shout and act like I'm having a good time and to be appreciative of the fantastic opportunity, and as a result, I do end up feeling much, much better.

TOMORROW IS RECYCLING DAY! Yee haw.


----------



## Sunflower Faerie (Jun 6, 2011)

LMFAO!!! I love that as a way to get rid of the rage!! And bless the lads at the dump! Might need to drag myself down and see if I can do the same if H riles me up at any point!!


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sunflower Faerie,

I am glad to hear your great news that is wonderful! I know it must feel great to have a sense of yourself back. I was reading something and it said that marriage can resemble a tree growing together intertwined and it takes time detach from that when growing for so long.

Yesterday my H came to get a lot of stuff he left behind and I just sat there and watched him sweating tired trip by trip trip by trip to the Uhaul. 

I know I am still healing but its weird when I look at him I don't see the same person I feel in love with etc.... I think the hurt and anger has detached those feelings as he is no longer worth my unconditional love I had reserved for only him.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats Sunflower,you are on your way to happiness again ;o)


----------

